# Speaker cable quality



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Any pro's out there that can tell me if using high grade quality speaker cable would benefit our sound. Using a Yamaha 800 watt P.A. and a couple of EV 122 Subs with Yorkville NX20 tops and bought normal Speakon cables (25ft) Wonder if I could hear the difference and what can I expect from high end cables.
Thanks


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Normal is cool.. the rest is hype....


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

This is fine:

http://www.long-mcquade.com/product...0_Foot_-_18_gauge_Speaker_Cable_1_4_-_1_4.htm


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

We tend not to think of wire itself as a "load", and in most contexts that would be sound thinking. But remember that the amplifier is expecting to see something that is usually in the 4-8 ohm zone. It may work with something outside that zone, but is generally optimized for that range. Consequently, the resistance of the cable one uses to connect speakers to the amp matters. It may only contribute a few ohms, but that small resistance can have greater impact between amp and speaker terminals than it will between preamp and amp, or between mic and preamp. And if one is running 30 or 40 feet of cable between amp and speaker cab, it can add up quick.

One's first objective is to use the thickest gauge manageable, since that will have the lowest resistance per linear foot. Cable that provides a total series resistance of a half-ohm for the distance covered will have less impact on the resulting sound than cable that provides a series resistance of 2 or 3 ohms.

Once you've entered the realm of cable thick enough to provide low series resistance, everything beyond that is beyond the perimeter of my expertise, I'm afraid. There may well be exotic cable materials or types that can provide audible benefit under studio conditions, but as to whether they provide those same audible benefits under gigging conditions is a whole other matter.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

mhammer said:


> We tend not to think of wire itself as a "load", and in most contexts that would be sound thinking. But remember that the amplifier is expecting to see something that is usually in the 4-8 ohm zone. It may work with something outside that zone, but is generally optimized for that range. Consequently, the resistance of the cable one uses to connect speakers to the amp matters. It may only contribute a few ohms, but that small resistance can have greater impact between amp and speaker terminals than it will between preamp and amp, or between mic and preamp. And if one is running 30 or 40 feet of cable between amp and speaker cab, it can add up quick.
> 
> One's first objective is to use the thickest gauge manageable, since that will have the lowest resistance per linear foot. Cable that provides a total series resistance of a half-ohm for the distance covered will have less impact on the resulting sound than cable that provides a series resistance of 2 or 3 ohms.
> 
> ...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

marcos said:


> So from what I gather, I am using the right cable for my application.


What gauge of wire are your speaker cables? 

Assuming it is 14 or 16 gauge, you should be fine at 25 feet in length.

This table might interest you.

*Maximum Wire Lengths For TWO CONDUCTOR Copper Wire*

Wire Size2 ohm load4 ohm load6 ohm load8 ohm load22 AWG3 feet max6 feet max9 feet max12 feet max20 AWG5 feet max10 feet max15 feet max20 feet max18 AWG8 feet max16 feet max24 feet max32 feet max16 AWG12 feet max24 feet max36 feet max48 feet max14 AWG20 feet max40 feet max60 feet**80 feet**12 AWG30 feet max60 feet**90 feet**120 feet**10 AWG50 feet max100 feet**150 feet**200 feet**



(**) 50 feet is the maximum recommended length for normal line cord.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm gonna assume they are either 14 or 16 gauge and 25ft. long.They should be o.k.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for posting the table, Dave. That's a handy reference.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've always been lead to believe that you should use as short as possible and as heavy a gauge as possible when it comes to speaker line.

There's a great chart in the Yorkville Sound Audio Guide that shows how much power you lose depending on the gauge and length.

The best thing you can do is to have your power amps right at the speakers. That's a strong argument for powered speakers.

Page 38
http://www.yorkville.com/downloads/other/paguide.pdf


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Also a good compendium of familiar, but still very useful, info. Thanks.

Once a person starts to understand what wire/cable is capable of being/doing, it all starts to fit together.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I've always been lead to believe that you should use as short as possible and as heavy a gauge as possible when it comes to speaker line.
> 
> There's a great chart in the Yorkville Sound Audio Guide that shows how much power you lose depending on the gauge and length.
> 
> ...


Ditto. That is all


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I bought 12 gauge speaker wire 30 years ago and I'm still using it today. I recently bought 200 ft of 16 gauge for another project from these people in Markham, Ont and I was very happy with their prices and service for speaker wire.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/200-FT-60m-H...ultDomain_2&hash=item53dc1e3060#ht_940wt_1395


----------

